# estoy loco por ti



## gonza_arg

*Estoy loco por ti.*

¿como se traduciría esta frase al francés? Por las dudas aclaro que es algo romántico.

Mi intento:

*je suis/être(?) fou de toi.(???)*

merci beaucoup à tous


----------



## AlejandroValencia

'Je suis fou de toi.'

Saludos


----------



## gonza_arg

muchas gracias AlejandroValencia me fue de muchísima ayuda tu sugerencia
merci beaucoup


----------



## apprendsmoiqqc

Como se diria, "tu me vuelves loco/a"...en sentido positivo y negativo- como un "te amo/te odio"

gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

Tu me rends fou/folle.


----------



## leonore

"tu me fais tourner la tête", dirait Piaf!


----------



## GURB

Et le génial Dali disait... et il avait bien raison.


----------



## Vialys

*Je raffole de toi!* no es otra posibilidad?

O no se usa para las personas?

Te amo/te odio - *Je t'aime, je te déteste! *


----------



## nicduf

Hola, 
Après consultation du dictionnaire, "raffoler" s'emploie bien pour les personnes ce dont je doutais.
"Tu me rends fou/folle", ne signifie pas forcément que l'on est amoureux de la personne à laquelle on s'adresse
Exemple "Tu me rends folle avec tes changements d'avis continuels"
Bonne journée


----------



## DearPrudence

nicduf said:


> Hola,
> Après consultation du dictionnaire, "raffoler" s'emploie bien pour les personnes ce dont je doutais.


Quizás sea en el diccionario pero no es algo que utilizaría. Tengo la impresión de que se utiliza más cuando el complemento es una cosa:
*"Je raffole du chocolat".*

*"Je raffole de toi"* me suena muy raro. Tendría la impresión de que a la persona le gustaría comerme 


nicduf said:


> "Tu me rends fou/folle", ne signifie pas forcément que l'on est amoureux de la personne à laquelle on s'adresse
> Exemple


Sí, tienes razón, depende del tonon utilizado


----------



## maferta

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​*
Je suis tres fou avec toi mon cherre

*Helppp! Pleasee! Necesito saber que dice en español y si esta escrito bien en frances..quien me pueda decir cuanto antes se lo agradeceria UN mundo! ...Gracias por adelantado!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Maferta y bienvenido/a a nuestro foro:

Primero habría que ver si quieres decir loco o loca: fou / folle

No es "avec" sino "de". Très se escribe con acento.

Cherre, no.  Hubieras podido comprobar en nuestro diccionario que no se escribía así, sino cher.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## albertovidal

maferta said:


> *Je suis tres fou avec toi mon cherre
> 
> *Helppp! Pleasee! Necesito saber que dice en español y si esta escrito bien en frances..quien me pueda decir cuanto antes se lo agradeceria UN mundo! ...Gracias por adelantado!



Cre que sería algo así: *Je suis très fou/folle de toi mon cher/ma chère (es decir que depende si quien lo dice y a quien se lo dice es hombre o mujer)*


----------



## Dorcile

Falta el contexto para estar seguro pero:
- en lugar de "ma chère/mon cher" podriamos poner "ma chérie/mon cheri/mon amour/mon coeur...".
- Podría tener sentido poner "avec"...
- otra opción podría ser "je suis tout fou avec toi..."


----------



## albertovidal

Por lo que yo se, se dice "être fou *de* quelqu'un/quelque chose". No he visto "*avec*" en lugar de "*de*".
No obstante, mejor espera a que algún nativo te responda.


----------



## fredinmad

Personalmente, evitaría el "*très* fou de toi" que no se dice y el "tout-fou" que no tiene nada que ver con el amor, sino más bien con los perritos y otros tipos de descerebrados


----------



## Dorcile

Si le contexte est une "déclaration d'amour" tu as tout à fait raison, l'expression "tout-fou" ne colle pas à la situation. Mais si le contexte est que la personne veut expliquer son comportement bizarre(voire de décérébré) vis à vis d'une personne cette expression est une option possible.
Dans ce fil, il y a un essai de traduction mais il n'y a ni la version originale ni le contexte donc difficile de donner autre choses que des options... du moins pour le moment.


----------



## Nanon

fredinmad said:


> Personalmente, evitaría el "*très* fou de toi" que no se dice y el "tout-fou" que no tiene nada que ver con el amor, sino más bien con los perritos y otros tipos de descerebrados


Concuerdo .
En vez de *très fou, se puede decir: "je suis *complètement *fou (masc.) / folle (fem.) de toi".


----------



## C. E. Whitehead

Je ne sais pas quoi dire en espagnol, mais il y a une chanson espagnole (une chanson à boire), "La Valentina", où l'on dit, "Dice que por sus amores un mal me van a seguir/ . . . /Valentina, valentina, rendido estoy a tus pies" -- alors, "rendido[a] estoy a tus pies," mais ce n'est pas une traduction exacte de ""Tu me rends fou" ou de "Je me suis fou de toi".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

De mon temps (familier)...
- j'en pince pour toi

¿Ça se dit encore? 
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## DearPrudence

Cintia&Martine said:


> De mon temps (familier)...
> - j'en pince pour toi
> 
> ¿Ça se dit encore?


Euh, vaguement.  Ça sera compris mais on ne peut pas dire que cela se dise encore beaucoup (en plus, moi, je trouve que c'est moins fort que "fou de quelqu'un").

*"je suis fou/folle de toi"* me semble toujours être possible.

Sinon, on a le fameux : "*je te kiffe (trop / grave* (pour dire beaucoup)) pour la version jeune et familière


----------

